# Chili-Cheese Fries anyone?



## RG Walker (Feb 17, 2009)

If you can get Tweety to share.I really wish I had a camera just a little bit ago,but my wife has it at a kids B-Day party.

So I sat down to a little indulgence for lunch,Chili-Cheese fries,home made.Carbs cholesterol and red meat with spices...YUM!Got everything put together just right and sat down to eat at the dinner table.WHOOPS!Forgot my beer.So I go to the kitchen and grabbed a nice dark Porter(YUM!)Guess who is standing in the middle of my plate munching away.Tweety,the feathered garbage disposal.She was going at it like it was a hundred times better than millet.She was also quite ready to do battle for"her"lunch,too.
I have had her fight me over raw ground beef,grilled steak and fish,stuffed bell peppers,and pretty much everything else.And if you value your life,don't EVER open a bag of chips in my house unless Tweety is locked down in the cage.I have even seen her force our poor,elderly,toothless and clawless cat away from his food dish.
I am now completely convinced that Tweety is some kind of mutant.Maybe she's the next step in cockatiel evolution.Moving from a primarialy seed and herbivore diet to omnivore.Knowing Tweety,she might just jump straight to predator and start hunting small animals and children.
Or maybe I have to much time on my hands.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

lmao 

You can't open any sort of bag in my house in ear Shot Of Billy (quaker) he goes nuts wanting it 

bad things is (at least since he's lived with us) He's never been given chips, or crackers, or the like yet he wants it!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

RG,

So Tweety has settled down  I remember not long ago she was giving you and the other birds fits. It sounds like she is your wild child, and quite the little piggy. Take care though of anything salty, especially with hens. It can trigger them to get hormonal and lay eggs. The salt contributes to the muscle tone for contractions, etc for laying. And when the body gets signals that all things are good to go...some surprise eggs might show up.


----------



## RG Walker (Feb 17, 2009)

No surprise.Tweety can be an egg laying machine when she wants.I have to keep her on a strict 11 to 12 hour schedule.Uncovered about 9am,covered by 8:30 PM.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I've always suspected that table foods contributed to egg laying pet females.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

I am so relieved to read what you wrote. I'm obviously not the only one with a greedy bird. I thought I must have a pig trapped in a tiels body somehow.  I can't eat anything without mine dive-bombing my plate and walking through my food when I put it down for a second. I didn't realise they could have such voracious appetites... or temper-tantrums for that matter either when you tell them no.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh... and I also agree with your comment about them becoming omnivores. I worry that I'm going to come home from work one day and find my labrador and cattle dog in his belly. I also took a photo of him yesterday at my friends house and I originally thought he was preening a chicken. Now I'm wondering if he was tasting him. :blink: (I've tried to attach it here, but it's my first go so not sure if it will work).


----------



## RG Walker (Feb 17, 2009)

Tasting.Probably wondering if it would be better roasted or fried.


----------



## RG Walker (Feb 17, 2009)

srtiels said:


> I've always suspected that table foods contributed to egg laying pet females.


I would'nt hazard a guess.My birds have always been allowed free acsess to most of the house except when they are put to bed.Since most foods contain salt in some form,you are probably on to something.


----------



## Birdlette (Feb 25, 2009)

Mine go for Rice Krispies in a big way but my husband does not allow tiel feet in our food otherwise. Probably a good thing in the long run, both for them and us!! I just can't understand why he would get grossed out by little birdie feet pattering thru his mashed potatoes... especially since those same feet patter around in birdie poop from time to time!! I guess I don't mind because I love them... its like having kids...even when they are dirty and stinky you can still hug them and ignore the dirt!!


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

What are chilli cheese fries and how do you make them?
they sound nice 

My birds aren't intrested in human food,
ive tried toast with magarine on it and sandy took a bit then that was it!

I made some vegtables the other evening and left out a baby carrot,
it was abit soggy but when I put abit on my finger she ate it!
she loves monkey nuts but can't eat them on her own I have to break them up!


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Kerry78 said:


> What are chilli cheese fries and how do you make them?
> they sound nice
> 
> Exactly Kerry. I'd love to know what they are too!


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Take french fries...cover generously with chili and then add a copious amount of shredded cheese on top. mmmmmmmmmmmm yeah baby!!!
Mikey


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

they make look gross BUT LOOKS ARE DECEIVING ya know!










oh and don't forget the antacids -you'll need em'


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

I think I'm going to have to book another holiday to the USA. You have great food over there!


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

Kewl what sort of chilli do I use? 
I may give that a shot when im clear of "Swine flu" hehe !


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Kerry78 said:


> Kewl what sort of chilli do I use?
> I may give that a shot when im clear of "Swine flu" hehe !


I would probably go the easy way and buy a can of chilli from the grocery store


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

lol just had to ask cos theres so many types of Chilli... anyways these are the ones in the link right? http://groceries.asda.com/asda-esto...e=Products&headerVersion=v1&_requestid=259209

hmm it didn't work with the Chilli entered into search just type it and let me know


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I just used canned chili and what ever kind of canned chili you like

oh and it works best with nice thick fries and not those "shoe string" type fries (the skinny ones that is a waste of a potato LOL)


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

Chilli con carne in a can it is then,
ive not tried the can one before I hope it's nice :/

and for fries I'll have to use the french ones first up lol got no room
for another bag of them in the freezer lolz

i'll give it a shot tomorrow when I pop into the Shop!
sounds a nice combination I mean I love chicken curry and chips (Fries) yummy


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

if you guys have Steak Fries there - if you end up liking the Chili Cheese Fries - try it with steak fries -.... Awesome !

in case your not sure what steak fries are ( i know different people call things different names) here's what they look like 










Those fries above also make a Great steak salad . YUMMY .. now i want one darn it LOL


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

Chunky Fries yep we have them here but funny how they call them different names lol
have you tried battered chips? the fish and chip shop do them but ive also noticed these  *See Pic*

there really nice too 

btw whats a Chilli Burger and a chilli dog? is the same as above with some sort of chilli in it? 

since were mentioning food may aswell findout abit about what the US tv shows keep mentioning cos i haven't got a clue when they mention these things


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

nope haven't had those kinds of fries 

a Chili dog is a Hot dog with chili on top (also called Coney dogs and Coney sauce)

Chili burgers would be a hamburger with chili on it 

I learned when I lived in north Carolina and went to a Restaurant by my work. that when you say you want a cheese burger with the works They take it to the extreme 

my "the works" is Cheese, onion, pickles, lettuce mayo, mustard, and ketchup 

there the works was all the above ALONG with Chili and Cole slaw - it was very messy, very gross looking but man it was down right delicious


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

McDonalds sell some odd burgers here I do like the American line - up there doing atm, my fav is the Chicago one 

McDonalds also do Bacon Cheeseburgers well they started doing them about 18mths ago i think but still I didn't know what that was, at first the thought of a Bacon burger was actual Bacon made burger lol but it's just the bacon on top of the burger!

I tend to not visit McDonalds occassionally it's all fast junk really,
I like KFC but ive got a allery against it so I cannot eat it as often as I like 

Give me a Phat plate of Pasta with Dolmio's Stir in Red Onion and Garlic Sauce anyday covered with grated cheese! now thats something you outta try


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Ok thats it Iam going to stop reading this thread  You guys are lucky that I went to one of my favourite places to get fries already today. I had fries with blue cheese sauce and bacon bits on them, yum


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

Hey thats also different you could make that at home though sounds easy 
the wierdest thing my sister bought from a chip shop years ago was a battered Mars bar can you belive that a chocolate bar with batter on it lmao!
I didn't have the urge to try it I thought it was disgusting at the time 

best place to eat out is definatley a Curry house I love a proper curry with the nan bread and rice it's making me hungry typing about it now LOLz


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Kerry78 said:


> Hey thats also different you could make that at home though sounds easy
> the wierdest thing my sister bought from a chip shop years ago was a battered Mars bar can you belive that a chocolate bar with batter on it lmao!
> I didn't have the urge to try it I thought it was disgusting at the time
> 
> best place to eat out is definatley a Curry house I love a proper curry with the nan bread and rice it's making me hungry typing about it now LOLz


this Saturday me and the kids were at our county fair, we were stopped waiting on my daughter to decide what she wanted out of no where my son goes "ewwwwwwww" real loud I said what he said mom read that sign 

It said "deep fried Oreo's and deep fried Twinkies"

I'm not a fan of Twinkies but i like oreo's and i sure in the world won't be trying them deep fried that is just down right gross


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

I like Oreo's to..
deep fried forget that sounds revoulting lol too right!

i'll have to leave the Chilli cheese fries till im out of the cold weather ive had to get a friend to pick me up some milk from the shop cos I can't stop coughing all night it was doing my head'in 

I may make chilli con carne later something hot and spicy may shift my chronic sore throat!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

i'm not sure how old you are but when ever my mom is really bad sick - including the annoying cough that wont go away 

she makes her self hot totty's (spelling?) and goes and curls under a electric blanket and sweats it out - and within a day or 2 shes better 

a hot totty is nothing more then hot tea with a generous shot of whiskey (the high proof stuff) she usually uses jack Daniels most of the time - its what we had in the house


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

I'll be 31 next month 
I don't drink Alcohol but yeh Tea is a good thing ive been drinking alot of that,
and water just hope it's gone by the weekend seriously


----------

